# My crank resto thread



## undercover_poe (May 20, 2018)

So I ran into this really nice bike and it came with a real nice redline three piece crank. I want to bring it back to it’s former glory. I’m going to give the crank arms but not the spider an OA bath. That should get the rust off. After that I’d like to know from anyone here how to deal with the flaking spider portion of the crank. 











Here they go into the OA Bath





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (May 21, 2018)

It’s getting there. Need to take the spider arm out of the OA bath because rain is coming and I don’t need the water to rise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (May 25, 2018)

You can only do so much once the plating is missing as you are then working with the base metal. But if that rust is removed it will improve the appearance so the first thing you see is not rust.

On the remaining rust over chrome I would use citric acid and brass hand brushes with light pressure. Do not soak in CA - just a light scrubbing in the solution. A razor blade can sometimes help clean up speckles on chrome.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> You can only do so much once the plating is missing as you are then working with the base metal. But if that rust is removed it will improve the appearance so the first thing you see is not rust.
> 
> On the remaining rust over chrome I would use citric acid and brass hand brushes with light pressure. Do not soak in CA - just a light scrubbing in the solution. A razor blade can sometimes help clean up speckles on chrome.



I've used the corner of a maxed out credit card with good results.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 3, 2018)

Here is the update. 







I gave everything but the aluminum spider an OA bath and scrubbed with scotch brute in between baths. Then I scotch brite off the flaking and I’m showing just raw aluminum there now. I guess it’s fine for an amateur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

